# Bob's Game Demo



## JPH (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bob's Game Demo*
Give it a Spin


A demo of Bob's Game has been found on the developer's website. 
Bob's Game was developed for the Nintendo DS by an independent developer, taking over 5 years to completely finish and has yet to be published.

The demo isn't working properly on several flashcarts (SuperCard DS One v3, R6 Gold, R4 DS, etc.; working on CycloDS). AKAIO has been updated to support this demo, grab the latest loaders. However, you may want to save time slappin' the ROM on your flashcart and give the demo a spin on an emulator.






 Download





 Bob's Game Website





 Discuss


----------



## fischju (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## AparoidX (Mar 31, 2009)

About time!


----------



## Icey (Mar 31, 2009)

Works fine on Cyclo. Just takes about 30seconds to load. Press A to get past the warning screen. Then press A, then B, and wait (Says press c but there is no C, duh)


----------



## JPH (Mar 31, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> Works fine on Cyclo. Just takes about 30seconds to load. Press A to get past the warning screen. Then press A, then B, and wait (Says press c but there is no C, duh)


Probably just my old firmware, couldn't get it to load (*updates firmware*).
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 31, 2009)

Works on M3 Real, like Icey said, wait a bit


----------



## voltRis (Mar 31, 2009)

a desperate grab at staying in the spotlight?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the author has a long history of not being very likable. he's calling it "viral advertising" now. wouldn't a viral ad give me some desire to play this?

edit: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Bob%27s_Game for those unfamiliar with this guy.


----------



## Navarr (Mar 31, 2009)

Plagued with Awful Load Times, and is just overall cruddy.

I was expecting something half decent for five years work.

I guess it's okay for homebrew though.

I can see why Nintendo wouldn't accept it.

(PS: Works on Acekard)


----------



## CheatingSoi (Mar 31, 2009)

Navarr said:
			
		

> Plagued with Awful Load Times, and is just overall cruddy.
> 
> I was expecting something half decent for five years work.
> 
> ...



It didnt look so bad in his videos. I'm sure its just because its a demo. Lots of things arnt quite right. This game looks actually really good. Really funny into screen.


----------



## ZonMachi (Mar 31, 2009)

Spoiler



Hmm are you suppose to get stuck right after talking to the brother about the batteries?


:S short demo but still shows the mechanics of the game. For M3 Real I only had to wait like 4 seconds before the game loaded.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 31, 2009)

When you get the batteries, go to the right of your mom, the piece of wall there is walk-thru and you can go outside the door at the top

edit: To GET the batteries, use common sense

In the basement


----------



## Pendor (Mar 31, 2009)

It's working fine with YSMenu on the R4 (TTMENU 1.17 patched).


----------



## dogman (Mar 31, 2009)

im too lazy to play it...

is it good?


----------



## Navarr (Mar 31, 2009)

The furthest I've gotten is the Tetris-like game, Level 12 @ 250 points.. anyone gotten past this??


----------



## Zarkz (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive only got to 140 points


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 31, 2009)

wow this is actually nice


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 31, 2009)

Seems good so far - longer than the trailers too.
More screenshots:











Since someone said it works on Cyclo, I'll just continue on the DS then.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 31, 2009)

I got up to Level 14 / 290 points and the screen started shaking. I probably just needed 300 too, lol.


----------



## JPH (Mar 31, 2009)

* he needs to just release his game to the homebrew scene or stfu imo*


----------



## demitrius (Mar 31, 2009)

Got up to 310, still nothing


----------



## tenentenen (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the Demo ends there. I don't think you can actually beat tetrid.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Works fine on R4 - Mass Effect Elevator Effect, tho.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 31, 2009)

The tetris game is IMPOSSIBLE. Is this an evil april fools joke, to "leak" a demo which can't be beat?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 31, 2009)

"Yuu hasn't seen anything yet..."


----------



## starfox223 (Mar 31, 2009)

Works great on R4 with ysmenu loads in like 3 seconds.


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 31, 2009)

This game actually looks good! Reminds me of the good old Pokemon Crystal days, THIS is how Pokemon D/P should use the touchscreen! A FUCKIN' MAP! (or, reverse it and use the touchscreen to move around) not some watch with green backlit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, except for the tetrid part (which is impossible for me, have any of you guys managed to beat it yet? And how do I get out of that game anyway?), I find this game very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 won't mind to take my words back for that Bob, this game is good


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 31, 2009)

Tetrids is entirely beatable, it's just hard, it takes 500 points, which is 50 lines.

It looks like a game compilation with a boring story tacked on, no thanks.
If I want to play tetris, I'll play tetris without having to fetch batteries for an old gameboy.
If I want to play a game the length of cavestory, I'll play that and not have to endure a self-indulgent storyline.


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 31, 2009)

Well at least for me, the story is not boring. At least not as boring as Pokemon the people worshipped (Okay, Crystal and before is good). Although, I gotta admit from the demo the sotry doesn't look like it will reveal anything interesting, but hey! It's a normal life. It's good to see something normal after so many bizzare stories floating around

however, I find it too dull if all we do is press A


----------



## HaloBenish (Mar 31, 2009)

Boots on Games N' Music even (don't yell at me for having one), so it seems it should boot on most cards, just wait a few seconds (10-15), decent game overall


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2009)

Is Bob saddened that he is getting an almost unanimous "meh"?


----------



## Krimzeke (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an M3 with latest firmware and for some reason when I play the game there is no sound.  Any idea?  I tried using a No$gba and it had sound but I couldn't control him, but I could press other buttons.  Can anyone offer up some help?


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 31, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Tetrids is entirely beatable, it's just hard, it takes 500 points, which is 50 lines.
> 
> It looks like a game compilation with a boring story tacked on, no thanks.
> If I want to play tetris, I'll play tetris without having to fetch batteries for an old gameboy.
> If I want to play a game the length of cavestory, I'll play that and not have to endure a self-indulgent storyline.


you beat tetrids right?
if so what happens after?


----------



## demitrius (Mar 31, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just beat it. What happens is the game goes blank and it says "WE NOT PROGRAM MORE - YOU ARE BEST"

Then the kid is all "wow... i heard the programmer couldnt even beat it. you just beat the programmer! you must have some kind of special power, the way you play."

Then it cuts to "bob" who is working on the game - a puzzle game, better than Tetrids! He will show it to Gantendo!

- end of demo one -


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 31, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> you beat tetrids right?
> if so what happens after?


Your friend says that apparently not even the game programmer could beat his own game.
And apparently Yuu was born with the Gametoy or something weird.
Then you see a cutscene where the in-game Bob has just finished his game, and is excited about it being better than the legendary Tetrids.
And the demo ends.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^
sounds cool
hope someone posts a video on it


----------



## eltrut (Mar 31, 2009)

so how long was the playtime until you get to tetrids?

from what I've read you just walk around clicking on stuff until you play an unfinished game, correct?

I would download it and see for myself but it hardly seems worth the 582.97 KBs.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 31, 2009)

It's okay so far, but to me the load times just kill it


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not experiencing any loads times, on emulation or my CycloDS (except for initial boot)

That's just one of the problems with homebrew, oh well.


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 31, 2009)

If yuu wish to rip the music, use a module extractor.  The modules are conveniently the only thing not put into the stardard ds rom filing system, but inside the arm9 binary instead.  (Yuu can find a module extractor on keygenmusic.net).


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 31, 2009)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> It's okay so far, but to me the load times just kill it


there are no load times what are you talking about


----------



## Magik0722 (Mar 31, 2009)

A tip for beating the tetris game is when you land a block hold left or right, the next piece will not come out and give you time to plan your next block spot


----------



## Lord Toon (Mar 31, 2009)

The game is not that bad...But it's not that good either. Well if anything, the game runs on EDGE...However, This game made me do something I never did while playing, Yawn...I'm serious.//


----------



## Crass (Mar 31, 2009)

Im hot for Bob.


----------



## Smatchmo (Mar 31, 2009)

i would ask if this works on AK2, but then i remember just how awesome a flash cart AK2 is and i realize the sheer stupidity of the question. _of course_ it'll work. 

(/fanboyism)

but yeah, c'mon, bob! it's a great peek, but give us the whole sha-bang instead of just talkin' 'bout it! 
eff a demo, man! (thanks for the demo btw)


----------



## Dwight (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel really stupid but...
Where in the basement are the damn batteries?


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2009)

When he said demo, i never thought it was a homebrew rom.
I'm pretty surprised that he actually released this.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

I got up to Tetrid and quit simply because it looks dumb. o.o;


----------



## DxEggman (Mar 31, 2009)

edit: keep it on topic...


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2009)

the demo got leaked, the website is down, bob is in protest over a dev kit from nintendo? i just read a post where he faked a breakin to his house or something. this guy needs meds.

-another world


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 31, 2009)

Why is it that when a game comes out I REALLY want to play, I just_ have _to let my friend borrow my flashcart.
There was one game I cant remember, Rhythm Heaven and now this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well.. guess I will use NO$GBA...


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Why is it that when a game comes out I REALLY want to play, I just_ have _to let my friend borrow my flashcart.
> There was one game I cant remember, Rhythm Heaven and now this
> 
> 
> ...



If you "REALLY want to play" this, then you're as messed up as bob..


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 31, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> the demo got leaked, the website is down, bob is in protest over a dev kit from nintendo? i just read a post where he faked a breakin to his house or something. this guy needs meds.
> 
> -another world


You're way behind on the times.  
All that junk was suuposedly part of his "viral" ad.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 31, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> I feel really stupid but...
> Where in the basement are the damn batteries?



Good question. They aren't in the basement.

edit: aw dang this is on a whole other page


----------



## Meikrekel (Mar 31, 2009)

Can someone send it to my email address, the download link doesn't work (don't know why)


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i haven't followed this, i never really cared. 

-another world


----------



## The Teej (Mar 31, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all fairness, it got his name out pretty far.

Of course, it then backfired very quickly and now everyone thinks Bob is some kind of fool.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2009)

...
I am so disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really thought that viral ad was cool. I really loved everything he did. But this so called demo, is quite bad. Its good for a homebrew, but its still not comparable to a triple-A commercial game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still would like to see the final output though.


----------



## Isaiah (Mar 31, 2009)

It looked OK The room loading times weren't as seamless as he implied. Though I got up to tetrid and quit cos I suck.


----------



## opearn (Mar 31, 2009)

dosn't work on ezflash v+

my opinion of bob.
high quality coder/spriter.
the absolute best marketer.
his site got millions of views and it was "viral", most of the hombrew scene knows about it.
however, for a long term career hes sooo screwed (i can say that right?)
i mean sure if this was released i would buy it but when he releases his next game/s i don't think i'll respect him as a developer to buy them.

this runs on my DSTT, i think its great! (i own 2 flashcarts...)

i'm sorry if this is similar to any one else post. i haven't read any of the replys to this topic.

EDIT:
I found some weird stuff in boxes...
tissues and lotion - Brothers room
severed head - Garage

wow - the path finding on the bottom screen is great!
this is alot better than most retail game.
its definatley in my top 50

bobs quirky humor is great!

i love bobs game...
i hope i can buy the full version soon.
when someone puts in the time to make such a cool thing they deserve a reward.
this is why bob was reluctant to release it as homebrew.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 31, 2009)

I uh, don't think he's THAT good of a spriter.
Don't you think the colours are a bit too dark sometimes? I find the contrast to be pretty poor.

Really though, this took him five years? He said in his video he supposedly took 3 days just doing a tree in graphic design, but this looks like he scribbled in MS Paint.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 31, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I am more messed up than Bob...


----------



## nutella (Mar 31, 2009)

don't we have to keep in mind that this was originally intended for gba, or does that not matter. like, wasn't it made for gba for like 3 years or something. i think its okay.

btw, is it just me, or is the humour quite quite good


----------



## Ignus (Mar 31, 2009)

Correct the news on main page, it does work on Supercard One v3 without changing anything. Also I didn't have any loading times, works like a normal commercial game ;p The game itself is quite funny but well... that's about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found the batteries duh.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Y????
> 
> project 2
> 
> is being revealed.



Oh, great. See you in 5 years and 100 days. AGAIN.

PS: I'll try this in a couple minutes. I don't expect it to be better than "meh", but it would be a crime not to test it after so much has happened...


----------



## kjean (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm playing it now. not so bad IMO. retro feeling? so far so nice.

EDIT:


			
				hamtotem said:
			
		

> btw, is it just me, or is the humour quite quite good


I think it is good. heheh.


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 31, 2009)

This game really catched my attention. I'm very curious about it and playing the demo right now.
key.. 

EDIT: I found a movie from the guy who made this game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRrEakRSfSk...player_embedded

It looks just like propagenda to let you stand up to Nintendo. Daam now i think he's a scary guy... ;l


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2009)

One Person doing such a great game? Hell he really needs to get recognition of Nintendo!


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 31, 2009)

Dude, that guy is psyko man ;l
But i want to play his game if it's done ofcourse. Just because I'm curious.

Oh, and dude, I think that Yuu = Yourself...


----------



## Vague Rant (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty amusing right up until Tetrid, then dead boring. I suspect Tetrid of being a joke; I only wish it were funnier. If Tetrid remains in the full version as it exists in the demo, I will have zero interest in playing it.


----------



## Minox (Mar 31, 2009)

Ignus said:
			
		

> Correct the news on main page, it does work on Supercard One v3 without changing anything. Also I didn't have any loading times, works like a normal commercial game ;p The game itself is quite funny but well... that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm that it does not work on my Scds1, so until more users confirm that it really works on their Scds1, that message stays there.


----------



## Vague Rant (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone's interested, I played it on an EZ-V (*not* +) with no problems.


----------



## spinergy (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok so I just finished playing the demo and....i hate myself for keeping up with this project now.  I really expected more.  5 years?  it took you 5 years to throw this together?  wtf...


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess "loading" was a bad word to use, what kills it for me is the transitioning between rooms, not quite as seamless as it shows in the videos


----------



## jphriendly (Mar 31, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I can confirm that it does not work on my Scds1, so until more users confirm that it really works on their Scds1, that message stays there.



Not working on my SCDS1...Loads the music up but stays black screens. Works fine on my Supercard Lite though.


----------



## Programix (Mar 31, 2009)

When I launch the game I start in a dark room, where I can't see anything except the main character! what the hack am I supposed to do??


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 31, 2009)

Programix said:
			
		

> When I launch the game I start in a dark room, where I can't see anything except the main character! what the hack am I supposed to do??



On what flashcard or emulator are youp laying it? I think it isn't compatible on the one you played it.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 31, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Ignus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG. It works on SCDS1 SDHC with NO problems, you probably have one of those fakes.


----------



## badgerkins (Mar 31, 2009)

how'd you go about saving progress in this game?


----------



## Icey (Mar 31, 2009)

No saving in this demo. There will be in Demo B I think. (No confirmation, just speculation)


----------



## Endogene (Apr 1, 2009)

DS Simply, no music past the menu, no other issues. 

The easter eggs are quite amusing, the rest is quite so so. Interesting concept and story though wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 1, 2009)

It works on EDGE... ;}


----------



## elfsander (Apr 1, 2009)

Look at bob's site, now we know why he released the demo


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 1, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> Look at bob's site, now we know why he released the demo


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.

Bob is Bob, it doesn't matter what day of the year it is, everything he says is utter tripe.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 1, 2009)

On www.bobsgame.com there is something like this

HUGE NEWS!!

NOW OFFICIALLY LICENSED!!!

Due to the release of the demo, Reggie has personally apologized and given me three SDK's for free!

THANKS, REGGIE!!

"bob's game" will be officially released on retail store shelves on 2010/04/01!!


EDIT: lol now i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2010/04/01 = 1 April 2010


----------



## elfsander (Apr 1, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> elfsander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did ya notice the " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Apr 1, 2009)

Forget the flashcards, the important thing is, *Does it run on PAL?!?!*

Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try it out later today, didn't expect a demo so suddenly


----------



## raulpica (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, but that Tetrid game seems insane. I have to try it on my DS, I guess


----------



## gosp (Apr 1, 2009)

After four games of tetrid finishing at 450 or so, I decided to stop caring.


----------



## Minox (Apr 1, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake? - no. But mine happens to be a v2 without SDHC support which I bought back in 2007 when there were no fakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That being said, it seems weird that it works on some users SCDS1s while it doesn't work on other users. Could be related to the hardware difference between V2 and v3, but it's too soon to come to such a conclusion without more info.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 1, 2009)

gosp said:
			
		

> After four games of tetrid finishing at 450 or so, I decided to stop caring.



Aww too bad, I tought you need 500 to progress. But after you beaten it, you just see a cutscene and that's pretty much the end of the demo..


----------



## 754boy (Apr 1, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> WRONG. It works on SCDS1 SDHC with NO problems, you probably have one of those fakes.



Also working on my non-SDHC SCDS1


----------



## Gibble (Apr 1, 2009)

I beat the demo - I liked it, although a bit short - anyway if you want to see the end then check out 
My Youtube Page Part 5 is obviously the end - if it's not up now it should be soon ^^


----------



## blu9987 (Apr 1, 2009)

its pretty good for a homebrew... though I found some bugs with the touch support
If you touch and try to tap a box instead of A to see whats inside, he just runs left and right left and right trying to run into the box xD
Also trying to use the touchscreen to go upstairs or in any door doesnt really work.


----------



## hacker07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is this game going to be ever commercial?

*Posts merged*

Is this game going to be ever commercial?


----------



## Banger (Apr 2, 2009)

hacker07 said:
			
		

> Is this game going to be ever commercial?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> Is this game going to be ever commercial?



One can hope no.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> hacker07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can hope so.


----------



## blu9987 (Apr 2, 2009)

why doesnt he just get a job with square or something then ninja their sdk, lol a little, release his game, go to jail, become an hero.
I dont see why he doesn't release it online anyways.... The people who'd download it online would just download it anyways on its "retail" date xD.


----------



## Disco (Apr 2, 2009)

i don't have the sound... m3simply with r4 1.18fw


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 4, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> i don't have the sound... m3simply with r4 1.18fw


For the R4 and its clones, you need YSMenu.

Now then, the game seems pretty good, but I can't for the life of me beat Tetrid. It's got major potential in my opinion. It's got some humor to it which I like (such as the press A, press B, press C at the beginning and the finding swords and a severed head inside a cardboard box) and it's got a decent story. Now if a longer demo could be released (and make Tetrid easier, damn you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and he could get this published, it would be awesome. The major thing keeping me hooked on this game is definitely the story.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gibble said:
			
		

> I beat the demo - I liked it, although a bit short - anyway if you want to see the end then check out
> My Youtube Page Part 5 is obviously the end - if it's not up now it should be soon ^^


thank you now i could see the end


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to check back on his site regualarly but for the past few months I have forgoten all about Bob's game.

Take a look

Is it really going to be released on the Dreamcast's 10 year anniversary? Is he just going to upload it like the demo's? I'm quite confused but in my opinion, if it really is going to be released. This is good news.


----------



## Inunah (Dec 3, 2009)

Great, now hack Bob's computer so we can get the real thing. LOL


----------

